# WWE Survivor Series 2022 Discussion Thread: WarGames Edition



## baddass 6969

While this isn't referring to the War Games matches, I wonder if since it's in his home state , if we see John Cena return to be a special guest referee?? 

Also, I wouldn't be shocked to see Cody Rhodes return for the War Games match.


----------



## Not Lying

We could get something like this:
Damage CTRL and Sasha/Naomi vs Bianca/Asuka/Bliss/Raquel/Shotzi , Becky replaces Shotzi if she's healthy

Ronda vs Bianca could be great too if they do champ vs champ


----------



## Prosper

Delete


----------



## wizards8507

It's interesting to me that the Ticketmaster floor plan hasn't been updated to reflect the War Games format. They're still selling floor seats where I assume the second ring will need to go.


----------



## Mystic_King

Riddle/Edge/Styles/Rey vs Rollins/Balor/Priest/Dominik
Damage CTRL/??? vs Bianca/Bliss/Asuka/Candice
Bloodline vs ???

I think that's it for the potential war games match


----------



## Jbardo37

Yeah it’s looking like AJ, Edge, Riddle and Rey v Priest, Rollins, Balor and Dominic is ideal for war games.


----------



## baddass 6969

Has it actually been confirmed, is it Brand vs Brand at all or no??


----------



## Mutant God

Mystic_King said:


> Riddle/Edge/Styles/Rey vs Rollins/Balor/Priest/Dominik
> Damage CTRL/??? vs Bianca/Bliss/Asuka/Candice
> Bloodline vs McIntyre/Brawling Brutes(?)
> 
> I think that's it for the potential war games match


An unlikely one but
Theory/Alpha Academy/Omos vs Gargano/Owens/Strowman/Ziggler


----------



## Prescott1189

I thought it be The Bloodline in WarGames but after seeing the storyline develop on Raw I'm leaning towards The Judgment Day with Seth Freaking Rollins vs. Edge, Rey Mysterio, Matt Riddle, & AJ Styles and for the women it's pretty tricky since Alexa Bliss & Asuka got injured and Damage CTRL needs a fourth so I'm guessing we'll see some returns, a debut, and heel turns but Team Bianca Belair vs. Damage CTRL seems like the way they're going for the Women's WarGames, I'm very interested on how this unfolds leading to it!


----------



## TD Stinger

The Women's WarGames match at this point I would be surprised if it's not Damage CTRL & another heel vs. Bianca and some combo of Asuka, Alexa, Candice, a returning Becky, etc.

The Men's one I'm interested to see what they do. WWE have never done a 5 on 5 match I believe, so assuming the Bloodline is in this match, do they include Roman or do they have him defend the Title on the show for another big match.


----------



## Mutant God

Since both women beat up men at Extreme Rulez, I can see an Intergender War Games with Judgment Day vs Edge, Beth, Styles, and Mysterio


----------



## baddass 6969

I'm gonna take a shot here!
For this year along with War Games, we are going with the four on four teams.

Team Club vs Team Judgment Day 
A.J. Styles/Luke Gallows/KArl Anderson Riddle vs Finn Balor/Dominick/Priest/Seth Rollins * Rey Mysterio is barred from ringside. 

The Rematch 3 years in the making 
Smackdown Womens Title 
Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey 

Interpromotional Tag Team Turmoil
1. Street Profits 
2. Alpha Acedemy 
3. Miz/Champa 
4. Dirty Dawgs 
5. Los Lothorios 
6. Hit Row 
7.Legado Del Fantasma 
8. New Day 

Womens War Games 
Biancia Belair/Becky Lynch/Asuka/Alexa Bliss vs Bayley/Iyo Ski/Dakota Kai/Doudrop

Brawling Brutes vs Imperium 
Ridge Holland/Sheamus/Butch/Shinsuke Nakamaura vs Gunther/Giovanne Vinchie /Ludwig/Happy Corbin 

Mens War Games 
Drew McIntyre/Braun Strowman /Kevin Owens /Logan Paul vs Jimmy Uso/Jey Uso/Samy Zayn/Solo Sikoa 

Undisputed Universal Title 
Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## ActionGuy1

baddass 6969 said:


> Has it actually been confirmed, is it Brand vs Brand at all or no??


I don't think so...


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592361028125614080
I guess Trips didn't want a third WarGames match.


----------



## baddass 6969

Chelsea said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592361028125614080
> I guess Trips didn't want a third WarGames match.


Probably couldn't get Sasha or Naomi, so he said fuck it i'll add in Rhea and Mia to the Womens War Games match. 
Although they could do a 4 on 4 with Rollins for the O.C. and Theory added to Judgement Day.


----------



## Jbardo37

If we get Rollins v Theory, La Knight v Bray and Gunther v winner of tournament added, that would be an excellent card.


----------



## Chris22

I'm so excited for AJ Styles Vs. Finn Balor!!!

I also recommend watching their match at TLC 2017 if you haven't already, it was a great match that was put together very late. You can find it on WWE's Youtube channel.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I remember when the Survivor Series was can't miss. 

This card is not.


----------



## TD Stinger

It's weird to think that with all the times WWE has spammed rematches in the past few years, for a variety of reasons AJ & Balor have only ever had the 1 match. And even that match wasn't supposed to happen. So it'll be cool to see their 2nd ever WWE match on this stage.


----------



## Irish Jet

Styles and Balor are probably the two stalest wrestlers in the company right now. Styles especially looks like a checked out dude going through the motions. Couldn't care less about the match.


----------



## baddass 6969

Well at this rate, I think it's a safe assumption, that their going to be no 4 on 4 or 5 on 5's.


----------



## baddass 6969

Mutant God, I agree, I wish they still woulda done one from Raw and one from Smackdown, they could had the first ever intergender 4 on 4 with O.C./Mia Yim vs Judgement Day, and New Day/Hit Row vs M.M.M./L.D.F.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593276277951287301


----------



## Chelsea

Poll added. 4 matches official thus far.


----------



## TD Stinger

Man after that closing to SD last night my hype levels for War Games have gone way up. The men's match looks great from a drama standpoint and an in ring standpoint. And the Women's one is full of great talent as well.

I don't know how good the match will be but I'm hoping Bray's 1st match back against Knight will be made official next week. Along with Seth defending his US Title. I assume it would be against Theory and Lashley in a Triple Threat.


----------



## Banez

I'm happy that we are not seeing Raw vs Smackdown for the umteenth time with no buildup whatsoever.


----------



## Chelsea

US Title triple threat added


----------



## Jbardo37

Banez said:


> I'm happy that we are not seeing Raw vs Smackdown for the umteenth time with no buildup whatsoever.


Yeah all this brand supremacy nonsense meant nothing, glad it’s gone.


----------



## Banez

Jbardo37 said:


> Yeah all this brand supremacy nonsense meant nothing, glad it’s gone.


I honestly wouldn't mind if it's done properly, but champion vs. champion done to death and raw vs. smackdown with literally only buildup you see for it is done in like week or two before PPV is just bad.

If they did all year long altercations between the brands during PPV's etc then that would spark more interest, a bit more longer term storytelling. But Vince wasn't capable of that anymore. Too early to say that about HHH.


----------



## CivilMan61

War games should be amazeballs


----------



## PT_29

Request to have Roderick Strong wrestle a dark match at the event.


----------



## Stellar

Mens War Games match is what I am most hyped for. Women's will probably be good also.

I love Shotzi but zero chance that she wins, which kills my interest.

Balor vs. Styles...love Styles but I have no reason to care for this match.

The Triple threat will probably be good.


----------



## Chelsea

The women's WarGames is my pick, especially now that Becky is part of it.

The men's WarGames feels meh since I'm tired of The Bloodline anyway, so I don't really care.

Ronda/Shotzi is must-miss television.

I like Finn, but this JD/OC feud isn't very exciting.

The US Title triple threat should be fun.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Which match is expected to close the show?



Spoiler


----------



## Rankles75

Don’t really give a fuck about the War Games concept, so looks like an event to miss.


----------



## American_Nightmare

This is the first time I would be shocked if the Bloodline went over


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Always prefer Saturday PPV's. I don't really know what to expect, but hopefully good. Guess they are saving Bray's return match for a later time. Hopefully before the Rumble. I'd seriously like to see him even squash some jobber to see something in ring.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I think Bray vs LA Knight should be added to this card, I'm sure one would be able to make time for it and it wouldn't need much.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Chelsea said:


> The women's WarGames is my pick, especially now that Becky is part of it.
> 
> The men's WarGames feels meh since I'm tired of The Bloodline anyway, so I don't really care.


Opposite for me. I was hoping that Alexa could be featured properly in this War Games match. That won't happen now that Beckers is back.

The Men's War Games match MUST focus around Sami. I'm not thrilled with Owens being back because I fear WWE will have Sami team up with him to challenge The Usos for the Tag Titles at WM. Sami deserves better than that. He should challenge Reigns at WM for the WWE Universal Championship. This will surpass all other underdog WM storylines.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I have no doubt the War Games matches will be good matches by quality of match standards. But the storylines in the matches are kinda meh.


----------



## the_hound

American_Nightmare said:


> I think Bray vs LA Knight should be added to this card, I'm sure one would be able to make time for it and it wouldn't need much.


nah , we'll get an in ring segment with LA knight and either bray or uncle howdy reveals himself.


----------



## Inside Cradle

Men's WarGames should be excellent, even if the build has only been ok (too close to Crown Jewel being one issue). All of these matches should deliver though


----------



## Inside Cradle

ICYMI: WarGames prediction game for anyone interested. All welcome!









Forum Championship: Survivor Series WarGames


Cut-off for predictions is pre-show start on Saturday 26 November 2022 New and returning players are always welcome It's War Games! Welcome to the forum prediction game that is just glad we're not pretending to care about brand supremacy anymore. Forum Championship standings Last time, at...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Rockymin

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Which match is expected to close the show?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140232





Spoiler



I wonder if that means they will open the show with the women's match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I hope they put a match on the pre show or something.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596647489733394432


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596617689317126144
Fuck it! Bring back the Firefly Funhouse for 1 night with Ozzy








Ozzy Osbourne says he gave up acid after horse told him to 'f**k off' | JOE.co.uk


Ozzy Osbourne says he gave up acid after horse told him to 'f**k off'




www.joe.co.uk


----------



## Dolorian

Mainly looking forward to the Women's War Games match, particularly Becky and her interactions with Rhea and Io. Hopefully they get some good spots.


----------



## Irish Jet

Seen this on reddit. It’s pretty awesome.


----------



## keithf40

Irish Jet said:


> Seen this on reddit. It’s pretty awesome.


Looks almost like face VS heel and Rollins being a tweaker 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## RockOfJericho

War Games!


----------



## American_Nightmare

I totally forgot Rhea was in the match


----------



## keithf40

I miss the moving wrestlers on the matchup list 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpico Jones

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596647489733394432


Hmmmmm.


----------



## Mutant God

keithf40 said:


> Looks almost like face VS heel and Rollins being a tweaker
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Why is Uncle Sam a heel?


----------



## RockOfJericho

This will be my first wrestling show since Clash at the Castle for any company. Feeling the urge to binge a lot of wrestling shows.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I would love to have there be Brock via satellite and he pops up during that triple threat


----------



## RainmakerV2

A lot of the modern day War Games under Hunter in NXT were way overbooked and over drawn out long wanna be spectacles.






I expect tonight to be no different.


----------



## Irish Jet

Mutant God said:


> Why is Uncle Sam a heel?


It's R-Truth celebrating the wrong holiday on the wrong side lol.


----------



## Mutant God

Irish Jet said:


> It's R-Truth celebrating the wrong holiday on the wrong side lol.


----------



## Hephaesteus

this will legit be my first war games see what all the hub bubs about


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good to see that Rey wears his mask in the privacy of his own home. May be how Dom got into the bondage look.


----------



## Paul12907

Nice to see Rey stays in his mask and character at home. Must be confusing as fuck for his other children though.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

In other news


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Match Order for tonight 


Spoiler



Womens War Games
Styles vs Balor
Ronda vs Shotzi
Lashley vs Theory vs Rollins
Mens War Games


----------



## -XERO-

*My Favorite Rock Artist*


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596617689317126144


*My Favorite Rapper #DefJam*


-XERO- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596541794430652416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596587092280479744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596511595500228613


----------



## AliFrazier100

Great joke about Heyman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Anyone know if this is a 3 or 4 hour show?


----------



## Rockymin

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Match Order for tonight
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Womens War Games
> Styles vs Balor
> Ronda vs Shotzi
> Lashley vs Theory vs Rollins
> Mens War Games


I knew it!

And why are they still letting Booker do any sort of commentating?


----------



## Hephaesteus

whats going on with biancas lips?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Womens War games kicking off!!


----------



## Serpico Jones

Awesome opening video.


----------



## Hephaesteus

yea they always do that nowadays have the womens special event kick off have the mens special event end it unless its the first time for women. predictable as shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That siren reminds me of the opening of the 1997 RAW opening.


----------



## Dolorian

Hephaesteus said:


> whats going on with biancas lips?


Tried to get a little creative but it really doesn't looks good.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Ozzy! Yes Lord!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Still got a ticket for Ozzy from 2019. "Meant" to be next year lol. Illness, then the damn pandemic.


----------



## BlissLynch

Yeah my thoughts exactly. Flashes of Austin walking through the fire haha.


----------



## Kid Spice

Ok I'm officially sick of War Pigs


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They got ozzy to actually do the video. He looks good


----------



## Honey Bucket

God bless Ozzy.

Although the guy shouldn’t be on a stage ever again.


----------



## Rockymin

Will Shotzi have her tank tonight?


----------



## Araragi

Oz looks better now than he did on his reality show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

It's amazing Ozzy can even just sit in a chair without falling out of it.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Honey Bucket said:


> God bless Ozzy.
> 
> Although the guy shouldn’t be on a stage ever again.


His wife moves into a new mansion every other year. That’s why the poor guy can’t retire.


----------



## Dolorian

The Bex, let's go!


----------



## Hephaesteus

this war game seems overly complicated. why is it like this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Becky looks good.


----------



## Hephaesteus

that one shoulder pad is legit bugging me


----------



## Rockymin

Alexa looking hot in her new outfit! 🥰


----------



## ty1990

Man oh man I really can’t stand Bianca 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blonde

Hephaesteus said:


> yea they always do that nowadays have the womens special event kick off have the mens special event end it unless its the first time for women. predictable as shit.


Because Boreman Reigns gotta main event even though he’s not even the most over on his team oops 🤭


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TWO RINGS.

:mark:


----------



## Serpico Jones

Becky and Alexa looking fine as fuck.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Just reminds me of Nitro girls


----------



## King Gimp

Sorry, but I find Bianca goofy.


----------



## Rhetro

So happy they started off with this, let’s get this show going with a hot crowd right away!


----------



## RockOfJericho

Glad she dropped that Nikki ASH crap...


----------



## TheGoodCoach

I think Nikki's antics are Wyatt related


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Io to steal the show


----------



## Asuka842

That pop for Rhea, damn!!


----------



## Adapting

Belair is so fucking ripped and hot.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Are these one fall to a finish or elimination matches?


----------



## Hephaesteus

lol under the tutelage of bayley. foh


----------



## jds49ers

5 min between entrants. These are gonna be long matches.


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea \m/


----------



## Kid Spice

It looks like their fighting in a tennis court


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Guess we’re all blind and the war games clock has to be huge lol


----------



## Asuka842

Dakota stole her gear from a cowboy stripper it seems.


----------



## Mutant God

...I think Belair can beat Kai in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Kid Spice

Asuka842 said:


> Dakota stole her gear from a cowboy stripper it seems.


Kind of like in Terminator 3?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Never noticed until now but Dakota has a tight little nice butt.


----------



## Hephaesteus

so basically theyre just fighting just to be fighting since they cant pin each other?


----------



## Asuka842

Cole has Classic JR vs. Triple H levels of hate for Rhea.


----------



## King Gimp

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Never noticed until now but Dakota has a tight little nice butt.


keep it in your head bud lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Those ring-floors look clean as fuck.


----------



## Rockymin

It would be funny if all 9 women ganged up on Bianca because they're sick of her title reign.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Kid Spice said:


> It looks like their fighting in a tennis court


2 legends


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

King Gimp said:


> keep it in your head bud lol


Why am I here then


----------



## Charzhino

Sorry not sorry but I fully agree with Cornette. Having a women's gimmick match to open a show takes away the novelty and anticipation of the mens version later in the main event.


----------



## Mystic_King

Can they just sit and wait until all competitor enter the ring instead of fighting? the match won't start until everyone enter anyway


----------



## Asuka842

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Never noticed until now but Dakota has a tight little nice butt.


Shayna sure thinks so. 😉


----------



## Mutant God

Belair's team can skip their turn, she can KOD both of them and take on the third one lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Iyo botch was funny.


----------



## Hephaesteus

omg they fucking up. can clearly see them motioning each other


----------



## Serpico Jones

Wtf?


----------



## Adapting

Io almost killed herself with the botch. Sheesh.


----------



## Honey Bucket

lol what was Iyo Sky doing on the top rope there?


----------



## DRose1994

Embarrassing moment by Io..


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

this match looks so put on so far. I don't understand what went wrong in wrestling where they can't even make it look like a competition.


----------



## Rockymin

Mutant God said:


> Belair's team can skip their turn, she can KOD both of them and take on the third one lol.


Bianca's team should just stay in the little cage. Surely the great Bianca can take all 5 of them at once.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Dakota has been trash in War Games


----------



## Serpico Jones

The WarGames cage is supposed to have a roof.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Rockymin said:


> Bianca's team should just stay in the little cage. Surely the great Bianca can take all 5 of them at once.


she has to play underdog so rhea can take her out with 5 on 1 odds


----------



## jds49ers

WWE women's matches always look to rehearsed. Almost always someone waiting on the other to be in position.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Io looks lost out there.


----------



## Mutant God

Rockymin said:


> Bianca's team should just stay in the little cage. Surely the great Bianca can take all 5 of them at once.


Oh no, Belair needs full power to take on Rhea and half the power to take on Bayley



CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Dakota has been trash in War Games


I hope someone does that to her this time lol


----------



## RockOfJericho

I f'n love War Games


----------



## Insanityward88

Rockymin said:


> Bianca's team should just stay in the little cage. Surely the great Bianca can take all 5 of them at once.


Heck her entire team can turn on her making it 9-1 and she would overcome the odds. Bianca Cena has the Tennessee C nation behind her


----------



## jds49ers

Just happens to be 30 kendo sticks and trash can lids right by the door lmao


----------



## Rockymin

Bianca walked right into that garbage can lid. She couldn't not see it. So dumb.


----------



## Mutant God

I guess Bliss' turn next


----------



## Serpico Jones

Nikki’s legs and ass are on point.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Getting hit with a coat doesn't hurt.


----------



## Kid Spice

Nikki Cross got that fat ass son!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Nikki always acts like she snorted a line of coke before she goes out to wrestle.


----------



## Hephaesteus

nikkis trying way too hard


----------



## DRose1994

This match has looked terrible so far.


----------



## Hephaesteus

lol that cam chord almost tripped lexi


----------



## Asuka842

Dakota is bumping like a madwoman here.


----------



## Mutant God

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Nikki always acts like she snorted a line of coke before she goes out to wrestle.


Oh you should see NXT's Thea Hail then


----------



## Blonde

It feels like 1/2 the ppl in this thread are behind


----------



## Rockymin

Alexa is an expert with the kendo stick hahaha.


----------



## Hephaesteus

why do people like this match. Who wants to watch people wrestle for 30 minutes before they can even pin each other?


----------



## jds49ers

Lets all huddle really close to each other. Oh wait Nikki is up there. This has been trash.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

I'd rather see tables than ladders
Edit: there we go


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Big bopper coming in!


----------



## Hephaesteus

theres enough weapons in there. chill yeesh


----------



## RockOfJericho

Hephaesteus said:


> why do people like this match. Who wants to watch people wrestle for 30 minutes before they can even pin each other?


I do...


----------



## DRose1994

Hmm, call me old school but.. you have two of the same match type on the show. Your featured match. The girls here are doing everything under the sun (and botching all along the way)… what’s left for the guys ?


----------



## jds49ers

So many botches already


----------



## Hephaesteus

still 7 fucking minutes from the match legit starting


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Hephaesteus said:


> why do people like this match. Who wants to watch people wrestle for 30 minutes before they can even pin each other?


Its usually the mix of different feuds, storytelling and spots...starts off slow then business picks up similar to the Royal Rumble


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

What could have been, if it was Sasha vs Bayley


----------



## Hephaesteus

DRose1994 said:


> Hmm, call me old school but.. you have two of the same match type on the show. Your featured match. The girls here are doing everything under the sun (and botching all along the way)… what’s left for the guys ?


Having the match while not botching?


----------



## Rockymin

What is up with Bayley's hair? Yeesh!


----------



## Nothing Finer

Throwing the trash cans in is so fucking dumb. Why wouldn't the heels just pick them up?


----------



## DRose1994

This is brutallll. Fuck


----------



## Irish Jet

What is this a fucking Moxley match?!?!


----------



## Mutant God

I would have just brought handcuffs lol













DRose1994 said:


> Hmm, call me old school but.. you have two of the same match type on the show. Your featured match. The girls here are doing everything under the sun (and botching all along the way)… what’s left for the guys ?


Blood maybe and teammates turning on each other


----------



## Hephaesteus

im officially over weapons in this match. no more weapons needed in this match.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Mia should get the biggest spot for sure


----------



## RockOfJericho

Io Sky has been botching left and right. I'm still enjoying the match, though


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Irish Jet said:


> What is this a fucking Moxley match?!?!


Get the blades


----------



## Araragi

There's not enough weapons in there where's the big mallet?


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’m about to simp for Rhea as much as teamflaredumbass simps for Bayley.


----------



## Irish Jet

DRose1994 said:


> Hmm, call me old school but.. you have two of the same match type on the show. Your featured match. The girls here are doing everything under the sun (and botching all along the way)… what’s left for the guys ?


Almost like you should never have two of the same gimmick matches on the same night.

I have no issue with women getting these matches but there shouldn’t be a hard rule that if men have the match that women need it too. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## Kid Spice

This match sucks


----------



## RainmakerV2

Zero heat for any of this.


----------



## King Gimp

The doing moves at the same time is such a lame trope


----------



## Hephaesteus

Also isnt the team with the advantage really the team with the last person going in since becky will be the freshest person in the match before they can even pin anybody?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Considering there's 100+ years of experience in this match it's sloppy as fuck.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

King Gimp said:


> The doing moves at the same time is such a lame trope


Must be worse for the live crowd to see it all. We have replays.


----------



## Kid Spice

Rhea's jiggling booty cheeks saving the match.


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea coming to destroy everything.


----------



## Irish Jet

What the fuck was that? lol


----------



## ty1990

This is a shit match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I shouldn't have this much cake two day after Thanksgiving


----------



## King Gimp

is the ring looking unusually blue or is my tv fucked


----------



## Hephaesteus

did io not have enough momentum?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

King Gimp said:


> is the ring looking unusually blue or is my tv fucked


I think it's the lighting in the arena.


----------



## Mutant God

Hephaesteus said:


> Also isnt the team with the advantage really the team with the last person going in since becky will be the freshest person in the match before they can even pin anybody?


Rhea is also fresh along with her teammates getting some air while she fights so it could be 5 on 1 thats the advantage I guess


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Rhea's cheeks hangin all over the place. Lovely


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

this match is goddamn awful. I thought it'd be bad, but this is atrocious.


----------



## King Gimp

THE ANNOUNCER


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Becky the merciless


----------



## Irish Jet

King Gimp said:


> THE ANNOUNCER


So much second hand embarrassment.


----------



## Hephaesteus

sure come at her one at a time. brilliant


----------



## RockOfJericho

The one in NXT when Dakota turned on her team was much better than this one.


----------



## Dolorian

Here comes The Bex!


----------



## DRose1994

first order of business is firing that fucking announcer they have. She’s so over the damn top.. “AND NOW LET THE WAR GAMES BEGIN” in the most stagey, cartoony voice.


----------



## Rise

Someone get Becky a damn cheeseburger, Seth is starving her, abusive husband vibes.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Rise said:


> Someone get Be my a damn cheeseburger, Seth is starving her, abusive husband vibes.


Those suits don't pay for themselves


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Becky looks like she's trying to star in a Tron remake


----------



## Hephaesteus

that shoulder pad is distracting


----------



## King Gimp

Fuck I love Rhea


----------



## Rise

In no way is this better than traditional survivor series. Please let this be a one and done year. Keep war games in bingo halls.


----------



## Mutant God

Asuka should mist all of them


----------



## Dolorian

Becky / Rhea


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Why do people do a move with their teammate, then stare at the same teammate? Get back to ending the match.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Rhea in normal shoes is the same height as Becky.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Rise said:


> In no way is this better than traditional survivor series. Please let this be a one and done year. Keep war games in bingo halls.


Confine this shit to nxt


----------



## Nothing Finer

"Kick me kick me kick me!"


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

This is so long


----------



## Dolorian

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Rhea in normal shoes is the same height as Becky.


She looks taller than she actually is (5'7")


----------



## Kid Spice

here's one of those stupid spots for Bianca


----------



## jds49ers

These spots are lame


----------



## Blonde

Lmao was Bianca going to powerbomb Asuka?


----------



## Hephaesteus

lol belair was loud as fuck telling io to kick her.


----------



## BlissLynch

Jesus Bianca nearly killed Bayley.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Dolorian said:


> She looks taller than she actually is (5'7")


The platform boots she wears when not wrestling helps that quite a bit.


----------



## jds49ers

Bianca is horrible


----------



## Nothing Finer

I think Bayley might have taken a legit injury there. Bianca might be struggling as well.


----------



## Hephaesteus

that was not a holy shit moment boston soz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

U DINK I FORDOT?!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Dusty must be rolling in his grave. The point of the first part of the match is for your team to dismantle someone so that when the final person comes in they can end this quickly. That's what the entire build up is for. Instead they just keep going and going and going and going.


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah not a good landing there for Bayley.


----------



## Irish Jet

I have no idea what they were thinking with this shit.

Absolute fuckery.


----------



## AustinRockHulk

Rise said:


> In no way is this better than traditional survivor series. Please let this be a one and done year. Keep war games in bingo halls.


Too bad. They're gonna keep it. War Games for life!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Some of this is just awful lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Handcuffs to Bliss

Her twitter stalkers getting ideas


----------



## Hephaesteus

bliss has just been getting her ass whupped this whole match. wow


----------



## jds49ers

WTF are those handcuffs so big this match is horrible


----------



## Honey Bucket

That’s the biggest pair of handcuffs I’ve ever seen. Just waiting for their hands to just slide out of them.


----------



## Awareness

Lol Bliss


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

You had access to handcuffs this entire time and didn't handcuff her to the ring post or cage to make the odds even better for your team?


----------



## Mutant God

So whos going through the table?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RainmakerV2 said:


> Some of this is just awful lol


Some?


----------



## Irish Jet

Rhea and Becky are the only two who haven’t embarrassed themselves here.


----------



## Hephaesteus

mia yim is in no way the toughest competitor


----------



## Blonde

Irish Jet said:


> Rhea and Becky are the only two who haven’t embarrassed themselves here.


GOATs


----------



## jds49ers

Lets all just patiently lay on this table


----------



## Dolorian

Irish Jet said:


> Rhea and Becky are the only two who haven’t embarrassed themselves here.


Indeed


----------



## Honey Bucket

Every time they climb to the top of the cage I wince.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Honey Bucket said:


> That’s the biggest pair of handcuffs I’ve ever seen. Just waiting for their hands to just slide out of them.


Common wrestling technique. They always use leg shackles because you can do far more in them.


----------



## PeepNation08

LFG Team Bianca gets the W! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpico Jones

Holy shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Of course Becky and Bianca have to stand tall, why would anyone else get any shine at all LMAO.


----------



## jds49ers

That was a 50 min botchfest. 1/3 of the PPV was that train wreck of a match.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Hulk Hogan never had to a leg drop from the top of cage, brother.

Much love HH


----------



## Kid Spice

I'm calling it, Rhonda vs Shotzi will be way better than this shitshow we just watched.


----------



## DRose1994

One of the worst matches I’ve ever seen.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

And in the end Becky and Bianca could have done it by themselves.


----------



## Irish Jet

You know that would have been a really good finish had the ladies not all hopped off the cage and beaten each other to death with weapons already.

Trash match.


----------



## Nothing Finer

The match was very flawed, but Becky is so fucking good. Best woman ever to do it.


----------



## Mystic_King

lmao what's the point of the other three? Becky and Bianca could have win the match by themselves


----------



## RainmakerV2

MonkasaurusRex said:


> And in the end Becky and Bianca could have done it by themselves.



Duh. Why elevate anyone else lmao. Same shit.


----------



## Dolorian

Nothing Finer said:


> The match was very flawed, but Becky is so fucking good. Best woman ever to do it.


The GOAT


----------



## Mutant God

Mystic_King said:


> lmao what's the point of the other three? Becky and Bianca could have win the match by themselves


Asuka help too, she mist Rhea


----------



## Awareness

Remember when Asuka was the most feared woman on the roster and Alexa Bliss had superpowers?


----------



## Irish Jet

Damage Ctrl have been such a hilarious failure lol.


----------



## Rockymin

So Becky comes back last night, and she scores the pinfall? These other women have only been feuding for the last few months. Really crappy match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Match was pretty good. Dragged on too much, kinda overstayed it's welcome.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I suppose it was either Becky that had to get the pin for the faces or Rhea to pin Bianca to send a message.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Kid Spice said:


> I'm calling it, Rhonda vs Shotzi will be way better than this shitshow we just watched.


I mean, that's not exactly going to be hard to pull off.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Rhea wasn’t anywhere to be seen near the end.

Match was pretty bad but the ending was so inconsequential. Not the best of starts.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Mutant God said:


> Asuka help too, she mist Rhea


Asuka's contribution to the match was spitting on someone's face. 

But hey Alexa Handcuffed herself to Nikki Cross so technically that it also helpful.


----------



## Hephaesteus

alexa handcuffed nikki and asuka misted rhea, I reckon mia was just a spectator


----------



## Dolorian

Honey Bucket said:


> Rhea wasn’t anywhere to be seen near the end.


Yeah that was weird, if they had saved Asuka using the mist to the end as a means to neutralize her it would have been better.


----------



## toontownman

Worst women's war games match so far imo but it was still watchable.


----------



## Kid Spice

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I mean, that's not exactly going to be hard to pull off.


Rhonda Shotzi got zero votes in the poll, just sayin.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

While we have seen people take him in a fight situation so that statement is just false.


----------



## Mutant God

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Asuka's contribution to the match was spitting on *someone's face*.
> 
> But hey Alexa Handcuffed herself to Nikki Cross so technically that it also helpful.


The strongest person on the team and with poison


----------



## Rise

Wtf noo back to back


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Match was pretty good. Dragged on too much, kinda overstayed it's welcome.


 About 8 minutes and six botches in is when it overstayed it's welcome.

That and it's cage match that needed ladders and tables to pop the crowd.


----------



## BlissLynch

Pretty solid woman’s match tbf. Some real good spots.


----------



## Blonde

Kid Spice said:


> I'm calling it, Rhonda vs Shotzi will be way better than this shitshow we just watched.


You clearly missed that match on SD then…


----------



## Rise

Just leave all the trash in the ring so we don’t have to watch the dumbest strategy ever of the team with the advantage wasting it trying to drag in a table.


----------



## wwetna1

DRose1994 said:


> Hmm, call me old school but.. you have two of the same match type on the show. Your featured match. The girls here are doing everything under the sun (and botching all along the way)… what’s left for the guys ?


The bigger argument would be why would a group of Samoan bad asses and 3 brawlers need weapons.


----------



## Kid Spice

Rhhodes said:


> You clearly missed that match on SD then…


yeah, I couldn't watch it, we were throwing a party at my house, and there was a football game in place of SD anyway.


----------



## Mainboy

The bloodline turn on Sami later I think.


----------



## Irish Jet

Jey always looks like he’s gonna burst our laughing at any second lol


----------



## KingofKings1524

Haha Heyman is the GOAT


----------



## wwetna1

I got them thunderdome vibes with Wiseman Paul, Jey the Right Hand Man, and Roman the Tribal Chief


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

MonkasaurusRex said:


> About 8 minutes and six botches in is when it overstayed it's welcome.
> 
> That and it's cage match that needed ladders and tables to pop the crowd.


Botches didn't bother me. It was too long. I felt myself drifting off.


----------



## Mutant God

wwetna1 said:


> The bigger argument would be why would a group of Samoan bad asses and 3 brawlers need weapons.


Sheamus and Ridge use their Shillelaghs(?) for fun


----------



## Serpico Jones

What’s with all the fucking commercials?


----------



## PeepNation08

Would be nice if AJ won. Feels like his stock has been dropping for awhile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Botches don't ruin matches for me. Mistakes happen


Yeah and the crowd still ate it up which is the end result that you want. I will say the only issue I had with all this is they spent the time building up hardcore Liv and didn’t use her there


----------



## Blonde

Kid Spice said:


> yeah, I couldn't watch it, we were throwing a party at my house, and there was a football game in place of SD anyway.


No, they had a singles match for the title earlier this summer. They also had a “beat the clock I quit challenge” where Ronda made Shotzi say she quits in under 2 mins.


----------



## PeepNation08

Serpico Jones said:


> What’s with all the fucking commercials?


Try refreshing your page to avoid them. Worked for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

Serpico Jones said:


> What’s with all the fucking commercials?


No commercial on the premium but I’m guessing you’re talking ads or vignettes. They clean and disinfect the ring in person while those videos play since COVID happened.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

What's the over/under on how long it takes for both Mia and Rhea to no longer be selling the effects of WarGames?


----------



## Irish Jet

I couldn’t give less of a shit about either of these guys.


----------



## wwetna1

I still would have went with the traditional survivor series match between AJ, Gallos, Anderson, Baylor, Priest, and Dom.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Botches didn't bother me. It was too long. I felt myself drifting off.


It was definitely too long and the fact that is was sloppy long made feel longer.


----------



## PeepNation08

The mask looks dumb af 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Give Dom his mask back


----------



## Serpico Jones

Finn Balor wearing a Cobra Commander mask.


----------



## Awareness

Uh oh here's Cobra Commander.


----------



## wwetna1

MonkasaurusRex said:


> What's the over/under on how long it takes for both Mia and Rhea to no longer be selling the effects of WarGames?


Mia should logically be fine. It’s Rhea who already no sold the mist without even water to clean her eyes you should worry about.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596673718339657730

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596677867819085824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596682638454329344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596683956333826048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596684803998367744


----------



## wwetna1

Serpico Jones said:


> Finn Balor wearing a Cobra Commander mask.


Well he can’t play as Carnage with the group


----------



## Hephaesteus

wtf is finn wearing?


----------



## PeepNation08

wwetna1 said:


> I still would have went with the traditional survivor series match between AJ, Gallos, Anderson, Baylor, Priest, and Dom.


Yeah it’s pretty weird that HHH didn’t book that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

We all wear masks


----------



## Kid Spice

Awareness said:


> Uh oh here's Cobra Commander.


Brilliant!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Finn's a bit old to be going through a gothic phase.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Crusher Blackwell said:


> We all wear masks


----------



## RainmakerV2

Best part of that war games.


----------



## Awareness

AJ Styles is here and he's going to tell you what Konami games you have on your memory card.


----------



## Honey Bucket

What’s with all the masks? Trying to get some new merch on the go?


----------



## PeepNation08

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 140268
> 
> 
> 
> Best part of that war games.


More cake than Betty Crocker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Finn's a bit old to be going through a gothic phase.


 40 is the new 13, you know.


----------



## wwetna1

PeepNation08 said:


> Yeah it’s pretty weird that HHH didn’t book that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean it’s a show Vince created and vinces concept and I get he wanted to push his (well wcw) thing with war games, but the card should have one of them in my opinion. And it actually fit if they did the 3 on 3 with Survivor Series rules.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Crusher Blackwell said:


> We all wear masks


----------



## AustinRockHulk

Honey Bucket said:


> What’s with all the masks? Trying to get some new merch on the go?


You didn't know? We're gonna have a cruiserweight match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Honey Bucket said:


> What’s with all the masks? Trying to get some new merch on the go?


Guess they'll also use Bray for that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

wwetna1 said:


> I mean it’s a show Vince created and vinces concept and I get he wanted to push his (well wcw) thing with war games, but the card should have one of them in my opinion. And it actually fit if they did the 3 on 3 with Survivor Series rules.


Says alot about Triple H and his "creativity" am I right?


----------



## Mystic_King

Can't take Finn seriously when he dressed like character from Saints row


----------



## wwetna1

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Says alot about Triple H and his "creativity" am I right?


Pretty much because we know there is no way in hell the other 4 don’t get involved in the match, and how they interfere is even capped some by the second ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

People say they want traditional Survivor Series matches...until they actually happen and then bitch and moan that they're "pointless" and "nothing is one the line."

Typical wrestling fanhood.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Interesting that they showed a Brock video package


----------



## wwetna1

Mystic_King said:


> Can't take Finn seriously when he dressed like character from Saints row


He dresses like an Uso. He literally put purple in place of the red Jey wears. Wears the towel like Jey wears the towel. And he wears the Nikes like them too, just black over red.

I mean hey his career was floundering so why not rip off their wardrobe? 😂


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> People say they want traditional Survivor Series matches...until they actually happen and then bitch and moan that they're "pointless" and "nothing is one the line."
> 
> Typical wrestling fanhood.


As opposed to WarGames matches that are pointless and have nothing on the line?

Is one heatless match with no stakes not the same as another regardless of the gimmick?


----------



## Rockymin

Showstopper said:


> People say they want traditional Survivor Series matches...until they actually happen and then bitch and moan that they're "pointless" and "nothing is one the line."
> 
> Typical wrestling fanhood.


I want Survivor Series to be held on Thanksgiving night again, like it used to be.


----------



## wwetna1

Showstopper said:


> People say they want traditional Survivor Series matches...until they actually happen and then bitch and moan that they're "pointless" and "nothing is one the line."
> 
> Typical wrestling fanhood.


I don’t need all the matches. I’m just saying it makes sense with Judgment Day vs OC over having the other teams outside the ring. You can still essentially get the AJ vs Balor to end the match 1 on 1.

Im fine with 3 on 3 Survivor Series rules. And even if you wanted to expand it to 5 on 5 the story still offers Edge and Rey to one side the table.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MonkasaurusRex said:


> As opposed to WarGames matches that are pointless and have nothing on the line?


Exactly. So, why complain? Either way, it's the same result. Just get a kick out of someone saying they want the thing that has gotten eliminated from the show because...it's the same thing as this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

wwetna1 said:


> I don’t need all the matches. I’m just saying it makes sense with Judgment Day vs OC over having the other teams outside the ring. You can still essentially get the AJ vs Balor to end the match 1 on 1.


In theory, I agree. But then you'd know there'd be people who have no interest in seeing Gallows and Anderson & Priest and Dom and would rather just the 1 on 1 AJ/Finn match instead, lol.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Showstopper said:


> Exactly. So, why complain? Either way, it's the same result. Just get a kick out of someone saying they want the thing that has gotten eliminated from the show because...it's the same thing as this match.


 Some people are traditionalists.


----------



## Awareness

I won't lie, I think black and purple is a nice color combination. It's pleasing to the eye.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Awareness said:


> I won't lie, I think black and purple is a nice color combination. It's pleasing to the eye.


Black and Yellow is better

IMO anyway

Probably not goth midlife crisis enough for JD


----------



## wwetna1

Showstopper said:


> In theory, I agree. But then you'd know there'd be people who have no interest in seeing Gallows and Anderson & Priest and Dom and would rather just the 1 on 1 AJ/Finn match instead, lol.


I guess you’re right, but I think it helps the other 4. You still want the other 4 to be taken serious as 2 teams. And we are at a stage now where pretty much anything Dom does the fans will reactive positively to him getting his ass kicked lol.

I gained appreciation for them in Impact honestly but I get it and would have been one of them people who said fuck watching those 2. I just think 3 vs 3 and AJ over coming the odds when his team is at a disadvantage would have been a good show.


----------



## Awareness

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Black and Yellow is better
> 
> IMO anyway
> 
> Probably not goth midlife crisis enough for JD


Maybe I subconsciously prefer it because it reminds me of Undertaker, lols.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Awareness said:


> Maybe I subconsciously prefer it because it reminds me of Undertaker, lols.


Makes perfect sense it is after all Survivor Series


----------



## ThirdMan

The camera mics in the corners are REALLY picking up the called spots tonight.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Great fucking match thus far.


----------



## -XERO-

wwetna1 said:


> He dresses like an Uso. He literally put purple in place of the red Jey wears. Wears the towel like Jey wears the towel. And he wears the Nikes like them too, just black over red.
> 
> I mean hey his career was floundering so why not rip off their wardrobe? 😂


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

KingofKings1524 said:


> Great fucking match thus far.


It's definitely currently MOTN


----------



## jds49ers

This is a good match but just not into it. Know the fuckery is coming at some point


----------



## Kid Spice

Hulk Hogan knew how to trade right hands with his opponent, these two guys in the ring suck at it.


----------



## PeepNation08

AJ WINS! GOOD SHIT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds49ers

Wow no fuckery


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good. AJ deserved his moment, for his unselfish work recently.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good match.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Glad neither Mia or Rhea got involved.

Though it's not the best way to book Finn if he's a reclamation project.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Great match!!! AJs first singles PPV win in a long time


----------



## Awareness

Pretty good match I thought. AJ is one of those few talents that can make me easily give a shit about a match regardless of the heat going in.


----------



## Hephaesteus

felt anticlimactic


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Judgement Day not gonna win anything.


----------



## DRose1994

Finn annoys me with his hokey yelling every time he throws a strike or gets struck. Constant “HA-OH!” Every time


----------



## Kid Spice

AJ Styles needs a new god damn haircut. The Snake Plisken thing is not working.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Good. AJ deserved his moment, for his unselfish work recently.


 That's not really how wrestling should be presented. I'd rather have good storytelling than good chaps getting wins just for being good chaps.


----------



## RockOfJericho

I thought that match was kind of dull considering who the guys were.


----------



## -XERO-

Awareness said:


> I won't lie, I think black and purple is a nice color combination. It's pleasing to the eye.


----------



## AliFrazier100

How many times will they show that commercial with Bianca and Big E?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That's not really how wrestling should be presented. I'd rather have good storytelling than good chaps getting wins just for being good chaps.


They could present it as the heel cannot beat AJ alone without help. And also how important Rhea is to their success.


----------



## Kid Spice

RockOfJericho said:


> I thought that match was kind of dull considering who the guys were.


I thought the match was dull because of who the guys were.


----------



## Blonde

Showstopper said:


> People say they want traditional Survivor Series matches...until they actually happen and then bitch and moan that they're "pointless" and "nothing is one the line."
> 
> Typical wrestling fanhood.


They bitch about everything.


----------



## Kid Spice

AliFrazier100 said:


> How many times will they show that commercial with Bianca and Big E?


At least you can see an original WWF Superstars arcade machine in the background.


----------



## Hephaesteus

why are we getting a liv montage?


----------



## wwetna1

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That's not really how wrestling should be presented. I'd rather have good storytelling than good chaps getting wins just for being good chaps.


It is good story telling when you think about AJ hasn’t gotten ahead of them since Mania. At Mania the JD formed and cost him the match with Edge. The concept grew and killed him with Rhea. His own partner Balor became one of them and began to threaten him. Balor would go on to be leader and steal Reys son, make Edge say I Quit, and beat AJs ass to he called back his friends. Even with the OC he still lost the big match Because of Rhea. Then he got Mia for Rhea. He got Balor one on one and the OC fought Dom and Priest off. He won the match for the first time in 6 months.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> They could present it as the heel cannot beat AJ alone without help. And also how important Rhea is to their success.


Sure they can spin it however they want after the fact 
and they should but that doesn't change the fact that Styles didn't deserve a PPV win just because he's an unselfish employee.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Hephaesteus said:


> why are we getting a liv montage?


They include random montages during PPVs now to fill the time when people watching on Poverty Peacock are watching ads. It does beg the question of why you'd pay for the full version.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I think we all know Rousey drops it to Lynch


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Jesus is the SD women's division in such bad shape this trash is all they have to challenge rousey?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Not only did they bully my friend but they laughed about it.


----------



## Rise

Hopefully this is just a squash match to build up Ronda.


----------



## Hephaesteus

How did it take them this long to get rhonda right?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

I like Shotzi and I like Rousey but this is going to be hard to watch


----------



## Kid Spice

I'm a psycho I'm a psycho I'm a psycho

Let's go Shotzi!


----------



## MEMS

Damn that match did not disappoint. Glad we got a clean ending too.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Hephaesteus said:


> How did it take them this long to get rhonda right?


 They still don't have her right because she now has unnecessary "muscle"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Sure they can spin it however they want after the fact
> and they should but that doesn't change the fact that Styles didn't deserve a PPV win just because he's an unselfish employee.


The JD will probably end up winning the feud. Just happy he got a win, but he probably wasn't given the win because of his work over the past year. Probably just to make the OC look more of a threat.


----------



## wwetna1

MrMeeseeks said:


> Jesus is the SD women's division in such bad shape this trash is all they have to challenge rousey?


She’s a HHH favorite. So she’s either going to prove him right or fuck up. I’m betting on fuck it up. I mean it wasn’t like Vince set her up to fail. Vince gave her Charlotte and Sasha as her first opponents and she stunk in that. He put her in mitb and she stunk at that. We shall see though


----------



## Kid Spice

Rhonda goes out of her way to make herself look hideous. I mean, she's not a bad looking woman and has a nice butt, but always wears terrible makeup on WWE


----------



## Hephaesteus

do not dedicate losses to dead relatives


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Who trains the ring announcers? This chick is AWFUL.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Kid Spice said:


> Rhonda goes out of her way to make herself look hideous. I mean, she's not a bad looking woman and has a nice butt, but always wears terrible makeup on WWE


It's almost like she _doesn't_ want the audience to like her, isn't it?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Ronda is the only woman worth a damn on Smackdown.


----------



## Hephaesteus

if rhonda got better music, shed be perfect


----------



## wwetna1

MonkasaurusRex said:


> They still don't have her right because she now has unnecessary "muscle"


Shayna only got hired because of Rousey lol. I would say it’s fitting and honestly it’s fitting because Rousey should be a final boss. She’s only been beat by Charlotte and Liv. Shayna actually fits as her corner woman, sparring partner, and goon.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Why does Rhonda always insist on ruining her face with awful makeup? She’s hot as fuck, no need for that shit.


----------



## wwetna1

FrankieDs316 said:


> Ronda is the only woman worth a damn on Smackdown.


Type that with Flair


----------



## FrankieDs316

wwetna1 said:


> Type that with Flair


Flair aint here at the moment


----------



## American_Nightmare

Amazed this is still going and that Shotzi has gotten any offense


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

wwetna1 said:


> Shayna only got hired because of Rousey lol. I would say it’s fitting and honestly it’s fitting because Rousey should be a final boss. She’s only been beat by Charlotte and Liv. Shayna actually fits as her corner woman, sparring partner, and goon.


Badasses don't need "muscle".


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Holly Holm humbling Ronda was on my facebook feed about a week ago or so. I rather enjoyed watching that knockout kick again.


----------



## BlissLynch

Cole lmao


----------



## theshape31

“We want Sasha” chants quickly muted, lol.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

"We want Sasha" chant from some fans.


----------



## PeepNation08

“We want Sasha” chants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rise

Lol this is so fucking horrible


----------



## AliFrazier100

Smackdown's womens division is weak. It's Ronda and nobody.


----------



## wwetna1

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Badasses don't need "muscle".


Mayweather, Ali, and Tyson walked around with entourages

Roman has an entourage as did HHH And they were bad as they get


----------



## American_Nightmare

What the fuck was that


----------



## Araragi

wwetna1 said:


> Type that with Flair


Pretty much. I'm not even a fan of hers but at least she can properly lead a match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Shotzi always good for a botch now and then


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jesus Christ they need Charlotte back ASAP


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

wwetna1 said:


> Mayweather and Tyson walk around with entourages


 Their entourages aren't helping them win fights.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Those fans must be plants


----------



## theshape31

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Shotzi always good for a botch now and then


Botchzi Blackheart


----------



## FrankieDs316

LOL such plants


----------



## Awareness

Kid Spice said:


> Rhonda goes out of her way to make herself look hideous. I mean, she's not a bad looking woman and has a nice butt, but always wears terrible makeup on WWE


The "Viking woman" aesthetic is fucking trash.


----------



## Rise

Two super buff perfectly fit “fans”


----------



## Rockymin

Those weren't real fans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

We got some bumpers in the crowd tonight.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Very unlucky that they got the same 3 fans who moonlight as security guards on SmackDown.


----------



## Rise

This fucking scrub needs to tie her boot


----------



## PeepNation08

MID


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Weird that those seats in that row happened to go further than the rows behind them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Safe to say Shotzi failed to shoot her best shot.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

That match was way longer than it needed to be.


----------



## Rockymin

Waste of a match.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

The crowd goes mild


----------



## Rise

Uncle Harper save this disgrace of a ppv


----------



## FrankieDs316

Massive boos for Ronda. Such a great heel.


----------



## Kid Spice

Disappointing match.


----------



## ty1990

This is the worst survivor series of all time so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Crusher Blackwell said:


> The crowd goes mild


Well that's better than the dead they started that match with.


----------



## Hephaesteus

they tried but theres only so much you can do when theres no real tension as to who will win. 
Better than the war games match


----------



## RainmakerV2

CODY!


----------



## BlissLynch

Prett poor match. Ronda I don’t know lacks charisma.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That was a lame match.


----------



## BlissLynch

Hephaesteus said:


> they tried but theres only so much you can do when theres no real tension as to who will win.
> Better *than the war games match*


huh. Lol no where as good as the war games match.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I am so happy that I'm stealing this because they should be paying me to watch it at this point.


----------



## Hephaesteus

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Their entourages aren't helping them win fights.


they helped mayweather vs the big show


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

BlissLynch said:


> huh. Lol no where as good as the war games match.


At least Rousey/Shotzi didn't eat up 50 minutes of the show to get it's sloppy shit over with.


----------



## Hephaesteus

BlissLynch said:


> huh. Lol no where as good as the war games match.


you only liked the match cuz 1/2 of your favorites looked good in said match


----------



## Nothing Finer

So many fucking ads.


----------



## Blonde

BlissLynch said:


> huh. Lol no where as good as the war games match.


Exactly…they’re going to milk the shit out of like 2 botches in the beginning and say “tHiS wAs SlOpPy”


----------



## AliFrazier100

I guess the Bloodline don't have TV's


----------



## wwetna1

Araragi said:


> Pretty much. I'm not even a fan of hers but at least she can properly lead a match.


Shes easily the best on that roster. She is also the one I think can get the most out of everyone she faces on that roster. Naomi and Sasha would be god sends to them


----------



## theshape31

Paul Heyman sitting back in the corner dead motionless like it’s fucking Weekend at Bernie’s.


----------



## Nothing Finer

If only there was some recording of Sami and Kevin's conversation that had been broadcast on global television, they could have avoided this discussion.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

6 people Sami. The cameraman.


----------



## wwetna1

Nothing Finer said:


> If only there was some recording of Sami and Kevin's conversation that had been broadcast on global television, they could have avoided this discussion.


They don’t broadcast fox on the island of relevancy


----------



## Blonde

They’re making this shit soooooo predictable. Just give me Drew from the very beginning and focus the camera on him 100% of the time.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Hug of death 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlissLynch

Fast and furious 1 shit going on their.


----------



## wwetna1

Paul and Roman looked like Jey was right lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I am so happy that I'm stealing this because they should be paying me to watch it at this point.


I have Peacock to watch The Office so I essentially get ppvs for free.


----------



## wwetna1

BlissLynch said:


> Fast and furious 1 shit going on their.


Brian helped them in the end.

Zayn go kick KO in the nuts and let Jey get the W


----------



## jds49ers

Im gonna say swerve and Roman backstabs Jay.


----------



## RainmakerV2

They'll keep this going. Sami is gonna get the W for the team tonight. Maybe on KO.


----------



## PeepNation08

Beyblades are still relevant? Holy shit that takes me back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blonde

Theory is a jobbbbberrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They put ads in Austin Theorys titantron that should tell you what they think of him


----------



## Hephaesteus

dont remind us of that failed cash in. jesus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What a pop!


----------



## wwetna1

PeepNation08 said:


> Beyblades are still relevant? Holy shit that takes me back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s one of the top Toys R Us toys. But yeah I’m like you, I didn’t know until I saw Christmas lists for my nephews


----------



## Mystic_King

Lmao what's with the beyblade ad on Theory's titantron?


----------



## Hephaesteus

I need to be 0 for 5 so lets go anybody but lashley


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596701197792030722


----------



## PeepNation08

Good match so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

First time Rollins has jumped over the top like that in YEARS.


----------



## CovidFan

Rollins is such trash. Either do good dives or don't do them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The overness.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Those loud "LETS GO ROLLINS!" chants.


----------



## Awareness

Rollins' Phoenix Splash into landing on his feet is one of the few flippy things that never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Showstopper said:


> Those loud "LETS GO ROLLINS!" chants.


Imagine him and Cody are the last 2 in the Rumble? lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

This match fucks.


----------



## AustinRockHulk

Showstopper said:


> Those loud "LETS GO ROLLINS!" chants.


Wait. WWE fans are suppose to hate cruiserweight wrestlers right?


----------



## Hephaesteus

that was a legit nice spot


----------



## AliFrazier100

Has Rollins ever landed the Phoenix splash?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lol Theory steals it


----------



## Serpico Jones

Wow.


----------



## RainmakerV2

YES YES YES YES LISTEN TO THE HEAT FUCK YES


----------



## BlissLynch

Jesus one of the matches of the year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WOW! I'm surprised. Great match.


----------



## KingofKings1524

That is one of the most clever finishes I’ve ever seen.


----------



## FrankieDs316

What a match!!! Cleaver ending


----------



## Awareness

Good luck following THAT up.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Theory is GOD


----------



## Lady Eastwood

YESSSSS


A TOWN!!!


----------



## Serpico Jones

Theory is awesome I don’t give a fuck what anyone says.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

what in the hell is this show? How has HHH been in wrestling since the 80's yet still can't book a watchable match?


----------



## wwetna1

Those 3 clicked great


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

One of the best matches of the year; any company.


----------



## toontownman

Motn so far. 

Absolutely the right winner too. Didn't know how they could do that but it was a great finish. Theory needed that.


----------



## CovidFan

CovidFan said:


> Rollins is such trash.


Confirmed. Still doing superplex into falcon arrow shit 10-15 minutes into a match. Fuck he sucks.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Wouldn't mind a rematch at the Rumble


----------



## ThirdMan

Very good match. Clever finish.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell




----------



## PeepNation08

Dope match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Seth is crazy over as a face. They better take advantage of that.


----------



## Araragi

I really dug that match. Yay for Beyblade man!


----------



## Dolorian

Interesting finish, spear to the falcon arrow don't think we've seen it before.


----------



## Nothing Finer

I don't get this. 

They've gone from Theory being a slimy shitlord who cheats/lucks into wins he doesn't deserve, to him cashing in MitB and losing, having a total change of character, now he lucks into an undeserved championship by falling onto Rollins. He's in the same spot he was in 8 months ago.


----------



## Blonde

CovidFan said:


> Confirmed. Still doing superplex into falcon arrow shit 10-15 minutes into a match. Fuck he sucks.


He’s better than the Bucks 🤭


----------



## Rise

I enjoyed that, even if Bobby whiffed on the spear, I’ll allow it. Much like our Bears, we lose.


----------



## Hephaesteus

that cash in looking hella stupid right now


----------



## AliFrazier100

Great finish.


----------



## PeepNation08

Nice Miz promo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Good finish, great match.


----------



## Trivette

Match of the night so far. Congrats to Theory who has come a long ways over the last few months.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

This dumbass wins the US title after failing to cash in on the US title.


----------



## PeepNation08

New Day are stale af. Either turn heel again or break tf up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Christmas sweaters in November. Heel move.


----------



## Dr. Middy

That ruled. 

All three guys looked good, they did a lot of three-way stuff without being overly reliant on the "tossing one guy to the outside" spot, and the finish was clever while helping Theory win the belt and protect both guys.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Nothing Finer said:


> I don't get this.
> 
> They've gone from Theory being a slimy shitlord who cheats/lucks into wins he doesn't deserve, to him cashing in MitB and losing, having a total change of character, now he lucks into an undeserved championship by falling onto Rollins. He's in the same spot he was in 8 months ago.



Nah this rules.


----------



## ThirdMan

I wish that Lashley didn't do that twirl after his spear, though. It makes it look less impactful, unless the opponent is _really _able to sell it. And Seth couldn't really here because he had Theory positioned above him.


----------



## Blonde

Hephaesteus said:


> that cash in looking hella stupid right now


I still wish he cashed in on Nikki Cross and fetched that 24/7 championship out of the trash


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

ThirdMan said:


> I wish that Lashley didn't do that twirl after his spear, though. It makes it look less impactful, unless the opponent is _really _able to sell it. And Seth couldn't really here because he had Theory positioned above him.


I think he had to in that situation to move out of the way so they could bump cleanly.


----------



## Blonde

Time for Daddy Drew 🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵


----------



## jds49ers

SO the women's match went 50 min and we only have 37 min left unless they go over time.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Drink it in baby!!!


----------



## Awareness

Corey was going to say Dio but thought better of it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

jds49ers said:


> SO the women's match went 50 min and we only have 37 min left unless they go over time.


They go as long as they want on Peacock.


----------



## toontownman

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> This dumbass wins the US title after failing to cash in on the US title.


Hence his promo about the money in the bank briefcase being an albatross around his neck. 

Couldn't win it with the cursed briefcase
Did what he said he would do without it. The fact he won by pure luck will just feed into his smugness on Monday night.

A chasing face Rollins will be fun.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

jds49ers said:


> SO the women's match went 50 min and we only have 37 min left unless they go over time.


Is there such a thing as going over time? I'm not sure Peacock has a set schedule.


----------



## King Gimp

I think they're just throwing us off. Sami will win it for them, I feel.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Brutes going over with Sami taking the fall is the way to go here


----------



## RainmakerV2

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Is there such a thing as going over time? I'm not sure Peacock has a set schedule.


They have til midnight.


----------



## toontownman

If this match is anything other than a brutal banger there is no hope left for wrestling. Pumped for the carnage coming in this one.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Here we go!!!!


----------



## King Gimp

Anyone think Roman will turn on Jey?


----------



## Blonde

Butch is a little troll doll


----------



## jds49ers

Still calling Roman backstabbing Jey Uso


----------



## FrankenTodd

What it do[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316

HUGE pop for the bloodline


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

toontownman said:


> Hence his promo about the money in the bank briefcase being an albatross around his neck.
> 
> Couldn't win it with the cursed briefcase
> Did what he said he would do without it. The fact he won by pure luck will just feed into his smugness on Monday night.
> 
> A chasing face Rollins will be fun.


It's be easier to sell the pure luck thing if the camera didn't catch him rolling himself back into position for the cover. Sometimes commentary has to call an audible.



RainmakerV2 said:


> They have til midnight.


Well this thing isn't going 90 minutes


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

jds49ers said:


> SO the women's match went 50 min and we only have 37 min left unless they go over time.


In theory the winning team should spend the time until the final entrant arrives signaling someone out and wearing them down. Then when the last man shows up they end it quickly through tap out. That's why the old NWA War Games were so great, it made sense. Why that first match went almost an hour is beyond me and common sense.


----------



## Blonde

toontownman said:


> Hence his promo about the money in the bank briefcase being an albatross around his neck.
> 
> Couldn't win it with the cursed briefcase
> Did what he said he would do without it. The fact he won by pure luck will just feed into his smugness on Monday night.
> 
> A chasing face Rollins will be fun.


Rollins ain’t going to be chasing. He’s going to SD to feud with Boreman.


----------



## Rhetro

What if Jey Betrays the Bloodline?! That’s my bet!


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596708011548065792


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

KO wearing a red pad for Dusty.


----------



## RainmakerV2

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> KO wearing a red pad for Dusty.



It's his time of the mon...nvm


----------



## toontownman

Ah finally Jey on top. Thought a Butches Bitch chant was needed.


----------



## jds49ers

Roman betrays Jey and Sami takes his place as tag champ cause the Bloodline are the champs. Roman vs Jey for Rumble.


----------



## toontownman

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's be easier to sell the pure luck thing if the camera didn't catch him rolling himself back into position for the cover. Sometimes commentary has to call an audible.


I don't know, its fortuitous either way. He just had the wherewithal to make the pin.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

toontownman said:


> I don't know, its fortuitous either way. He just had the wherewithal to make the pin.


That's called intelligence not luck. It's a big difference in perception.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

This heatless stuff is why babyfaces shouldn't get the advantage in matches like this.


----------



## toontownman

Ridges attack on the empty ring corner looked twice as brutal as what he was doing to jey lol


----------



## La Parka

zayn gettin thrown in


----------



## Serpico Jones

This is great.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I thought Roman was going to leave Jey alone there lol


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Sami looks homeless


----------



## FrankieDs316

LOL Roman the only one who gets a chair to sit in the cage


----------



## Mutant God

MonkasaurusRex said:


> This heatless stuff is why babyfaces shouldn't get the advantage in matches like this.


Unless its for storytelling, Reigns is sending Sami in to help Jey



FrankieDs316 said:


> LOL Roman the only one who gets a chair to sit in the cage


The Tribal Throne


----------



## toontownman

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That's called intelligence not luck. It's a big difference in perception.


Sure, I don't disagree, could call it instinct too. Either way it's also fortuitous Bobby speared Seth though or Theory would have been pinned. Will see how they play it on Monday. Like a good heel I am sure he will play up on the intelligence factor.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Mutant God said:


> Unless its for storytelling, Reigns is sending Sami in to help Jey
> 
> 
> 
> The Tribal Throne


 And all that did was give the babyfaces a bigger advantage because they don't trust each other.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Is Drew getting booed or am I just drunk?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Well, no way the Bloodline is winning. We need weeks of Roman blaming everyone for the loss.


----------



## Hephaesteus

surprised. I was sure it was gonna be sheamus


----------



## FrankieDs316

Sammi went flying


----------



## Blonde

I want to climb Drew


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is Drew getting booed or am I just drunk?


Against Sami? Probably.


----------



## Mutant God

MonkasaurusRex said:


> And all that did was give the babyfaces a bigger advantage because they don't trust each other.


They look like they're teaming well together so far


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I was hoping we wouldn't get all the gimmicks for this match.


----------



## King Gimp

That cage opening sound thing hurts my ears lol


----------



## Mutant God

no no no they were doing well without weapons


----------



## sailord

You get a table you get a table everyone gets a table


----------



## toontownman

Jey vs Sami for loser leaves the bloodline coming up. 

Seems soon to be turning on Sami. That shouldn't happen until the rumble at least to give time for the mania build and zayn redemption arc.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I have to question the Wiseman's strategy by putting the two people who dislike each other in the match for the longest period of time. Those kinds of miscues lead to losses.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

toontownman said:


> Jey vs Sami for loser leaves the bloodline coming up.
> 
> Seems soon to be turning on Sami. That shouldn't happen until the rumble at least to give time for the mania build and zayn redemption arc.


It would make sense for Jey to take the pin, so Sami is not the weak link.


----------



## Hephaesteus

def was not expecting sheamus to be in last


----------



## Mutant God

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I have to question the Wiseman's strategy by putting the two people who dislike each other in the match for the longest period of time. Those kinds of miscues lead to losses.


Jimmy was going to be 2nd until Roman made a last minute switch, so that was Roman's idea


----------



## toontownman

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I have to question the Wiseman's strategy by putting the two people who dislike each other in the match for the longest period of time. Those kinds of miscues lead to losses.


Maybe hedging bets if Roman doesnt trust either Sami or Jey. If one is going to turn on the bloodline, might as well have them the most worn out. Would have made sense to send Sami in first though in that case.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Mutant God said:


> Jimmy was going to be 2nd until Roman made a last minute switch, so that was Roman's idea


Oh I missed that. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This is setup backwards, so it'll be interesting how this plays out. I mean the Bloodline get the babyface entries, and they got the pops for bringing in the tables.


----------



## toontownman

Love Solo. Excited to see how he develops over the next couple of years.


----------



## Hephaesteus

lol the anouncers got lost and forgot how many people were in there


----------



## bmack086

Hephaesteus said:


> def was not expecting sheamus to be in last


Sheamus is winning this…shouldn’t be too surprising.


----------



## Awareness

Hearing Samoan Bulldozer... 

I miss Umaga.


----------



## RainmakerV2

bmack086 said:


> Sheamus is winning this…shouldn’t be too surprising.



I hope not.


----------



## Hephaesteus

first time seeing solo and im impressed


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Solo plays his role extremely well


----------



## RainmakerV2

It's an interesting dynamic because the people love the Bloodline and Butch and Ridge aren't over at all.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Roman: “”Fuck it, I’ll do it myself”.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Saving the best for last.


----------



## Mutant God

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's an interesting dynamic because the people love the Bloodline and Butch and Ridge aren't over at all.


I would not say _at all _just not compared to most of the members of the Bloodline


----------



## King Gimp

goofy ass announcer lol


----------



## Araragi




----------



## RainmakerV2

Mutant God said:


> I would not say _at all _just not compared to most of the members of the Bloodline



When they come out without Sheamus it's literal crickets lol.


----------



## La Parka

THE BIG DOWGG


----------



## American_Nightmare

Sheamus pinning Sami as the finish is my guess


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lol that spot


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Okay that was awesome


----------



## Rise

Please fire that announcer holy shit


----------



## toontownman

RainmakerV2 said:


> When they come out without Sheamus it's literal crickets lol.


To be fair prior to the bloodline program they were actually over and increasingly getting pops. The number one tag contenders match they won was one notable example. It's just a momentum killer against the bloodline.they were booing Drew lol


----------



## La Parka

Sheamus aint gettin over man, lol.


----------



## La Parka

what the hell is wrong with jey


----------



## DRose1994

Rise said:


> Please fire that announcer holy shit


I’ve been saying it for weeks (if not months now). She’s so cringe-worthy.


----------



## Blonde

Araragi said:


>


Rhea needs to end Boreman’s reign


----------



## RainmakerV2

Roman saw that. Jey finna get exiled.


----------



## Mutant God

La Parka said:


> what the hell is wrong with jey


it was an accident...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Araragi said:


>


----------



## La Parka

Mutant God said:


> it was an accident...


yeah right


----------



## RainmakerV2

This is 100 times better than the women's one.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Lol this is awesome.


----------



## La Parka

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## RainmakerV2

That was awesome.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good. The Honorary Uce remains.


----------



## toontownman

Nicely done.


----------



## wwetna1

Called it perfectly


----------



## FrankieDs316

AMAZING story telling and an amazing match


----------



## American_Nightmare

Shocked Bloodline went over.

Sami taking the pin seemed like the right move for the storyline.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RainmakerV2 said:


> This is 100 times better than the women's one.


Shows you don't need weapons constantly to tell a story in this match


----------



## King Gimp

DRose1994 said:


> I’ve been saying it for weeks (if not months now). She’s so cringe-worthy.


Lillian Garcia will always be better.

She puts a bit of grit into her voice, but didn't overdo it.


----------



## sailord

Ko and Sami in a always forever feud as long as they're in the same company


----------



## RainmakerV2

Holy crap I got a little lump in my throat on that.


----------



## PeepNation08

Alright I’m not as upset about the Bloodline going over as I thought I would be. The finish was actually pretty good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman

The hug felt around the world! By Gawd!


----------



## DRose1994

An incredibly weak PPV. A shame nothing really progressed in either war games match.


----------



## King Gimp

☝☝☝☝☝


----------



## Dr. Middy

This was entirely a storytelling match for Sami and the Bloodline which was awesome. 

However, the match around that wasn't really much to talk about and was mostly just decently good.


----------



## wwetna1

That hug by Jey


----------



## FrankenTodd

And that’s just how it’s going to be











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

That was a good finish.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Bloodline stronger than ever. Deal with it!


----------



## PeepNation08

Rise said:


> Please fire that announcer holy shit


Nah Samantha is great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus

what a story. This match ending almost saved the ppv, almost


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good match and story-telling.

Thank GOD for the Rollins/Lashley/Theory Triple Threat, though. MOTN.


----------



## keithf40

Men's matches were great 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316

Jey accept Sami!!! Im crying


----------



## Nothing Finer

That Shield sting in Roman's theme gets me every time.


----------



## wwetna1

Dr. Middy said:


> This was entirely a storytelling match for Sami and the Bloodline which was awesome.
> 
> However, the match around that wasn't really much to talk about and was mostly just decently good.


It’s funny when you think none of them needed to dive off a cage or do flips. Every member from Roman to Jet to Jimmy to Zayn to Solo told a story


----------



## RainmakerV2

A plus storytelling. AEW could never.


----------



## Dolorian

Nothing Finer said:


> That Shield sting in Roman's theme gets me every time.


It is a nice detail yeah.


----------



## Rhetro

Michael Cole ignoring years of Zayne KO feud in WWE LOL. He Sold his soul! To the same faction he’s been working with for months!!! Shocking!!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Sami the MVP of the whole show.


----------



## Dolorian

Oh, there is a press conference now? Cool.


----------



## Dr. Middy

wwetna1 said:


> It’s funny when you think none of them needed to dive off a cage or do flips. Every member from Roman to Jet to Jimmy to Zayn to Solo told a story


Wasn't even referring to flips or shit really. 

It just wasn't much outside of the storytelling. It didn't really feel like the Wargames match was even needed all that much here if this is the type of match we got. Would have preferred it to be more physical and violent if anything, have Butch break some fingers, have Sheamus and Drew chop guys raw, so on so forth. 

That being said, overall it was great thanks to the storytelling, I just wanted a more violent match really.


----------



## Trivette

Man it was satisfying watching the Bloodline finally be on the receiving end of a beat down. Excellent finish and build going into road to Mania.


----------



## Rise

Man that was great, hated the whole show but Sami Zayn getting the hug from Jey, that’s just a good ole long term wrasslin storyline payoff. Well done.


----------



## Magicman38

That last 5 minutes is why wrestling can be great sometimes. Told a great story.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Great show. Great storytelling.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Post show on YouTube @ wwe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

Honey Bucket said:


> Sami the MVP of the whole show.


I feel like the whole Sami Uso stuff is 30 Sami / 30 Jey / 20 Roman / 10 Jimmy / 5 Paul / 5 Solo 

He can’t do this without Jey there and selling everything and pushing the story. It’s like when Roman became the chief, I know it was because of the pandemic, but Jey sold the shit out the story. They’ve had a great 2 person dynamic and Romans interactions with both play to that


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596708833744797698

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596712587252539394

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596718957083467780

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596719779762606081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596720397470220289


----------



## wwetna1

It’s crazy to think how Solo gets it. He had only worked 27 matches total in his whole career before he got called to the main roster. He had only worked 1 crowd with Jacob before he debuted in 2.0. He’s playing the role very well and the homages to Umaga work for him.


----------



## Trivette

Nothing but a black screen on You Tube. What a great way to start lol


----------



## ThirdMan

I figured Bloodline would go over, because it's two months until the Rumble, and there's plenty of time for Sami and them to have a falling out (on regular TV) between then (if not Elimination Chamber in Sami's hometown) and now . Breaking them up during the down period of the Christmas season would be misguided.


----------



## KingofKings1524

And I’m almost more hyped for this “press conference” than the actual show. Hunter needs to hug EVERYBODY.


----------



## wwetna1

Dr. Middy said:


> Wasn't even referring to flips or shit really.
> 
> It just wasn't much outside of the storytelling. It didn't really feel like the Wargames match was even needed all that much here if this is the type of match we got. Would have preferred it to be more physical and violent if anything, have Butch break some fingers, have Sheamus and Drew chop guys raw, so on so forth.
> 
> That being said, overall it was great thanks to the storytelling, I just wanted a more violent match really.


I don’t think you bring Butch and Ridge then if you want that type of match. They were like men 9 and 10 in there. You would need to sub someone like New Day because they looked the most out of place of anyone. And they struggled with the fact that while they had been getting over, no one was cheering those 2 versus any bloodline member.

I know the bloodline are supposed to be the bad guys, but they are so cool and over it was like you had 8 faces in there plus Butch and Ridge


----------



## toontownman

Watchable PPV

Only two stand out matches really. Opener and Finn vs AJ was fine. Lash Legend vs Nikita Lyons would have been better than the Smackdown women's title match, unfortunately. I like Shotzi a lot but she make Aliayha look like Daniel Bryan.

US title match was fantastic. Then an immaculate storytelling main event. They fact we have barely moved an inch forward the past few months but it is still compelling is a testament to how well these guys are playing it. I don't remember the last time a faction was booked so well that every member feels important and has a part to play that isn't just secondary or a yes man goon. Each member of the bloodlinhas so individual. HoF stable even if they likely don't exist this time next year. I hope it's around for a good year or two longer tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

@FrankieDs316 Something funny? You're the only one that seems to have an issue with that post?


----------



## -XERO-

*..........AND HERE'S THE HUG, DAMNIT!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596719168706920448


----------



## Dr. Middy

wwetna1 said:


> I don’t think you bring Butch and Ridge then if you want that type of match. They were like men 9 and 10 in there. You would need to sub someone like New Day because they looked the most out of place of anyone. And they struggled with the fact that while they had been getting over, no one was cheering those 2 versus any bloodline member.
> 
> I know the bloodline are supposed to be the bad guys, but they are so cool and over it was like you had 8 faces in there plus Butch and Ridge


They were all kinda put into a hole with the way they setup the match. There's a reason almost all great War Game matches have the heels continually get the advantage, because it makes sense for the faces to be the one to continually run in to help their friend getting beat down. You should have had Sheamus grab the tables too to put them in the ring, which is also a babyface spots. 

Instead, they basically flat out setup The Bloodline as the babyfaces in this match, which I think was a mistake even if they are getting more cheers thanks to Sami. It also felt like everybody was basically waiting for Roman to come in too, and I think you should have also left Owens till last too. 

Granted, the final result is great and still told a great story, but it didn't really help anybody outside of Sami really.


----------



## toontownman

Saxton LIVES


----------



## Rise

I thought they fired this guy, they still gave him a job at the press conferences lol


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Araragi

US championship match was good stuff. Vintage VKM booking having Theory fail the cash in and then give him the belt anyway. Seth is mega over again, good for him. Balor vs AJ was solid. I never really care for the War Games matches so the men's being more of an angle than a match worked for me. Women's War Games was really messy as usual and Ronda/Shotzi was exactly what you'd expect (very bad).


----------



## wwetna1

Dr. Middy said:


> They were all kinda put into a hole with the way they setup the match. There's a reason almost all great War Game matches have the heels continually get the advantage, because it makes sense for the faces to be the one to continually run in to help their friend getting beat down. You should have had Sheamus grab the tables too to put them in the ring, which is also a babyface spots.
> 
> Instead, they basically flat out setup The Bloodline as the babyfaces in this match, which I think was a mistake even if they are getting more cheers thanks to Sami. It also felt like everybody was basically waiting for Roman to come in too, and I think you should have also left Owens till last too.
> 
> Granted, the final result is great and still told a great story, but it didn't really help anybody outside of Sami really.


I’ve been wondering if they are at a point where they ask themselves can the Bloodline be faces?

I think if they had an authority like HHH and Steph they could be massive break the box office faces. But I do feel like they’ve been testing that out a lot lately. The USO’s gave the New Day a match title for record even though New Day didn’t have the right to challenge them ever again as a combo. They played the disadvantage this match. They’ve played up the Ucey stuff. Solo relinquished a title without bitching and with respect. It’s like they’ve slowly dipped their toe in the water. Even romans smart ass comments like your daddy ain’t here anymore. That could just be me though.

The most heel thing they did was beat down RK Bro and that was after weeks of being laid out by them … I know they filed a trademark this week for a lot of bloodline related shit so I think they are going to lean more into the cool bad guys or face territory and print the money while its there


----------



## Nothing Finer

Holy shit, Sami Zayn just called Roman Reigns a "gormless chucklefuck who constantly puts himself over" and said the Usos are "pathetic cocksuckers". Said if they have a problem, come and see him, he'll "finish them" after finishing the donuts he was eating. Paul Heyman just sat there nodding and looking sad.


----------



## gl83

ThirdMan said:


> I figured Bloodline would go over, because it's two months until the Rumble, and there's plenty of time for Sami and them to have a falling out (on regular TV) between then (if not Elimination Chamber in Sami's hometown) and now . Breaking them up during the down period of the Christmas season would be misguided.


Elimination Chamber is a no-go since it's in Canada and the Usos are barred due to their previous DUIs.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> @FrankieDs316 Something funny? You're the only one that seems to have an issue with that post?


My bad. That was suppose to be a like. Im drunk and tired lol


----------



## Jersey

Press conference live now


----------



## toontownman

Nothing Finer said:


> Holy shit, Sami Zayn just called Roman Reigns a "gormless chucklefuck who constantly puts himself over" and said the Usos are "pathetic cocksuckers". Said if they have a problem, come and see him, he'll "finish them" after finishing the donuts he was eating. Paul Heyman just sat there nodding and looking sad.


Paul Heyman also just bit into a sandwich and Jey already (accidently) kicked a Dawg.


----------



## KingofKings1524

We’re half shooting so far in this conference. And I love it.


----------



## Dr. Middy

wwetna1 said:


> I’ve been wondering if they are at a point where they ask themselves can the Bloodline be faces?
> 
> I think if they had an authority like HHH and Steph they could be massive break the box office faces. But I do feel like they’ve been testing that out a lot lately. The USO’s gave the New Day a match title for record even though New Day didn’t have the right to challenge them ever again as a combo. They played the disadvantage this match. They’ve played up the Ucey stuff. Solo relinquished a title without bitching and with respect. It’s like they’ve slowly dipped their toe in the water. Even romans smart ass comments like your daddy ain’t here anymore. That could just be me though.
> 
> The most heel thing they did was beat down RK Bro and that was after weeks of being laid out by them


Part of me wonders this too, but I also don't really want that because they're going to REALLY overdo Roman's title reign and steamroll it past Mania. That being said, I did think even early in his reign when people were commenting on how good Roman was now, that the end goal was to eventually have him be a babyface in this gimmick. 

But I think they'll be massive heels again once they really do turn on Sami, which still HAS to be coming eventually. I think this is sort of keeping that storyline going longer because it's been the most over thing on either show, but there's a perfect opportunity to turn the bloodline right back into top heels using this leading up to the Rumble. 

Also, I hope to god we never get another authority figure stable. I was ungodly sick of the last one watching Stephanie emasculate the entire roster and put nobody over nor get no comeuppance, and only Bryan got over enough to benefit from it.


----------



## wwetna1

Dr. Middy said:


> Part of me wonders this too, but I also don't really want that because they're going to REALLY overdo Roman's title reign and steamroll it past Mania. That being said, I did think even early in his reign when people were commenting on how good Roman was now, that the end goal was to eventually have him be a babyface in this gimmick.
> 
> But I think they'll be massive heels again once they really do turn on Sami, which still HAS to be coming eventually. I think this is sort of keeping that storyline going longer because it's been the most over thing on either show, but there's a perfect opportunity to turn the bloodline right back into top heels using this leading up to the Rumble.
> 
> Also, I hope to god we never get another authority figure stable. I was ungodly sick of the last one watching Stephanie emasculate the entire roster and put nobody over nor get no comeuppance, and only Bryan got over enough to benefit from it.


I prefer Steph and HHH to whatever it was Adam and Sonya did 😂


----------



## Nothing Finer

Just used PWInsider as a fan question 🤣


----------



## Blonde

KingofKings1524 said:


> We’re half shooting so far in this conference. And I love it.


What happened?


----------



## Hephaesteus

Butch and sami looked out of place in that last match, but at least sami fed into the final story, while butch was just getting thrown around doing jack shit


----------



## Rise

Triple H looks older than Vince.


----------



## KingofKings1524

“Storyline threads”. Hunter is shooting.


----------



## theshape31

I like how Reigns has gone full blown Godfather, it’s the first persona that’s suited him and he can pull it off.

The early tension between Sami and Jey was good. Then coming to together at the end to win and embracing was a well told story.

And it seems pretty obvious to me that the entire Sami narrative arc will culminate with he and KO reuniting and defeating the Usos at Wrestlemania. If creative plays their cards right, it will be a big WM moment.

That is all.


----------



## toontownman

theshape31 said:


> I like how Reigns has gone full blown Godfather, it’s the first persona that’s suited him and he can pull it off.
> 
> The early tension between Sami and Jey was good. Then coming to together at the end to win and embracing was a well told story.
> 
> And it seems pretty obvious to me that the entire Sami narrative arc will culminate with he and KO reuniting and defeating the Usos at Wrestlemania. If creative plays their cards right, it will be a big WM moment.
> 
> That is all.


I do think, given his popularity Sami being involved against Reigns is on the table too. 

I'd rather see Cody beating Roman and Sami/KO beating the Uso's. I'm not fully against Sami getting a Mick Foley moment though.

Rumble will be very interesting. With the momentum Sami has with fans its possible the WWE Universe hijacks set plans.


----------



## RainmakerV2

toontownman said:


> I do think, given his popularity Sami being involved against Reigns is on the table too.
> 
> I'd rather see Cody beating Roman and Sami/KO beating the Uso's. I'm not fully against Sami getting a Mick Foley moment though.
> 
> Rumble will be very interesting. With the momentum Sami has with fans its possible the WWE Universe hijacks set plans.



They ain't putting Sami Zayn in the main event of a Hollywood Wrestlemania lol. I'd bet my weiner on it and I like my weiner.


----------



## CM Buck

RainmakerV2 said:


> They ain't putting Sami Zayn in the main event of a Hollywood Wrestlemania lol. I'd bet my weiner on it and I like my weiner.


I mean you're right buuuuut Hollywood has gone very liberal. I can see 10 thousands liberals munching on kale salads chanting representation to the tune of samis old theme hoping he beats the stereotypical toxic alpha male action star 

Main event was great as was the US title everything else was mid to garbage to three mile Island


----------



## Hephaesteus

wrestlemania for sami is likely him vs kevin which im good with since they have tons of chemisstry together


----------



## Chelsea

I read the results and I am not impressed, sounds like a boring show. I might watch the press conference later though, I understand that was fun.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Womens WarGames: watchable with some enjoyable moments but far worse than the 2019, 2020 and 2021 NXT WG matches. When The Man Becky Lynch came out dressed as Big Time Becks and Cole kept calling her that, I couldn't help but quickly come to the realization the womens division will never again be as great as it was late 2016 through early 2021 with 2017-2019 being the best years ever. Their top star is still partially embracing a cringe failed gimmick from the worst year in the womens division since 2002.

Bianca SuperCena BelFlair going in first and dominating as usual was cringe. So tired of her.

Becky terrible outfit and wasn't in long enough. Pin fall spot was cool. The match was not exciting at all until after Becky came in.

Alexa looks like she doesn't want to be there. She was solid throughout. Handcuff spot could have been better ala Rhea/Shayna 2019.

Mia had some of the best non-devastating basic spots throughout the match.

Asuka was the weakest player on her team outside of the really cool back n forth with Iyo. Hopefully Damage Cringe gets broken up and Iyo pushed solo can feud with Asuka.

Bayley surprisingly didnt make me cringe in this match, her exchanges with Becky were fun. Glad she didnt pin anyone, and I wish Baykey took the pin finishing DC once and for all.

Dakota NXT jobber who is reliable in every WG match but not exciting. Her getting pinned wasnt a bad idea, though it should have been Bayley.


Iyo is a generational talent and one of the most fun to watch in WG. She was a bit off tonight but had nice spots with Asuka and off the cage.

Nikki was a highlight in the ppv. Not digging the butterfly costume but whatever, not as bad as Beckys shoulderpads. The handcuff spot on her side yelling at Alexa was exciting to see if that'll lead back to Bray going forward.

Rhea is a fucking star. Get her away from JD and Dominik. Have her crush Bianca for the belt and then Becky vs Rhea at Mania PLEASE!!!

I hope this is the end of the Damage Cringe vs Belflair and Friends rivalry. Its been 4 painful months of some of the worst story telling between Bianca and Bayley. Time for all of them to go into new feuds and their seperate ways.


Finn/AJ - skip

US title - skip

Ronda/Shotzi - Shotzi is clearly not a main eventer, but shes not as bad as people make her out to be, and shes much better than 2022 Ronda. Ronda is fucking awful and probably the least watchable person on the show outside of Bayley. Shotzi off the guardrail was cool. Rest was skippable. I'm mainly just happy that neither of the golden girls Sasha or Charlotte showed up as I was expecting. Their absence continues to be a great thing.

Mens WG: this match was pure shit outside of the ending drama surrounding Sami Uso. Lame as hell, but solid ending that was fun to watch.


SS was meh with some nice spots in 1 match. Better than Jewel or Castle at least.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Chelsea said:


> I read the results and I am not impressed, sounds like a boring show. I might watch the press conference later though, I understand that was fun.


It wasnt AEW scrum levels of fun though lol.


----------



## TKOW

toontownman said:


> I do think, given his popularity Sami being involved against Reigns is on the table too.
> 
> I'd rather see Cody beating Roman and Sami/KO beating the Uso's. I'm not fully against Sami getting a Mick Foley moment though.
> 
> Rumble will be very interesting. With the momentum Sami has with fans its possible the WWE Universe hijacks set plans.


Sami will get his title shot at either the Royal Rumble or Elimination Chamber. The Usos will cost him the title, causing him to reunite with Owens and target them whilst Reigns goes on to defend against the Royal Rumble winner.


----------



## Wolf Mark

toontownman said:


> I do think, given his popularity Sami being involved against Reigns is on the table too.
> 
> I'd rather see Cody beating Roman and Sami/KO beating the Uso's. I'm not fully against Sami getting a Mick Foley moment though.
> 
> Rumble will be very interesting. With the momentum Sami has with fans its possible the WWE Universe hijacks set plans.


They could have Sami beating Roman at a random Raw. Then Roman getting his belts back at the event just before Mania.


----------



## Piers

New champ


----------



## Wolf Mark

Rise said:


> Please fire that announcer holy shit


By far the worst announcer I've ever heard. Sounds like she's on the toilet taking a crap.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Wolf Mark said:


> They could have Sami beating Roman at a random Raw. Then Roman getting his belts back at the event just before Mania.


They are not breaking up a 900 day reign for sami fucking zane.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Hephaesteus said:


> They are not breaking up a 900 day reign for sami fucking zane.


Good fucking point! lol The Family could just beat him up just when he's about to win.


----------



## AlexPizzi

Great ending to the show. So glad the dumb “Team Raw Vs Smackdown” wasn’t here this year


----------



## Nostalgia

I skipped all the matches except the US Title match because that was the only one I was interested in, but that was a great match overall. Bunch of great spots with a surprise finish that kept everyone looking strong. I'm fine with Theory being US champion again considering he's not going to be in the main event scene anytime soon.

Two time United States Champion now.


----------



## Rankles75

WarGames is such a stupid, convoluted concept, hope we don’t see it on the main roster again. Sami and the Bloodline remains the best storyline in wrestling by an absolute country mile, they’ve not put a foot wrong so far and I really hope they stick the landing.


----------



## peowulf

Rankles75 said:


> WarGames is such a stupid, convoluted concept, hope we don’t see it on the main roster again. Sami and the Bloodline remains the best storyline in wrestling by an absolute country mile, they’ve not put a foot wrong so far and I really hope they stick the landing.


I agree I'm not a big fan of WarGames, but the Bloodline story made it interesting. We certainly don't need two of them on one PPV, the Women's Wargames seemed hastily put together, with a couple of spots but still an unnecessary match. Next year they could have one Survivor Elimination match and one WarGames, depending on the storylines.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The problem with the Women's War Games match was that it was booked with only one person in mind. Before Becky entered the ring the faces were getting dominated. Alexa, Asuka, Bayley, Io and especially Dakota did not benefit one bit from last night's match. It won't get any better for Bayley's crew: they will have to do the favor (3-1 odds) to Becky at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Stevieg1993

I think when The Bloodline eventually turn on Sammy Zayne they'll absolutely destroy him. Embarrass him by cutting his hair off and leave him defenless then couple weeks later he'll return after they start a beating on Kevin Owens now rocking the short hair and shorter beard again.


----------



## Missionary Chief

The US title match and the main event were really good. I skipped through most of the rest of the show.


----------



## Old School Icons

US title match was fantastic and Theory winning I'm fine with, Without the stupid selfies etc, Theory is starting to look like he belongs on the main roster, he's really proving himself in the ring recently.

Losing the briefcase may in fact be the best thing to have happened to him, quite the turnaround.

The Bloodline story telling with the finish and post match stuff elevated what was an ok Wargames match. From Sami grabbing the hand, everything that followed that was perfect.

KO is a sociopath who turns on people on a whim where as Sami Zayn throughout his run with the bloodline has been desperate for their approval so for Zayn to turn on them now would have made no sense at all.

Rest of the show was pretty forgettable, I'm just glad no one got seriously hurt in the Women's wargames match as there were a LOT of dodgy spots.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The war games concept is silly to me.

They could do the whole two rings in a cage thing still, but, have the elimination concept. I mean, we have people hanging out in cages for.....? They make you wait for the next person to come in, and for what? People are using all their energy beating the shit out of each other for like 40 minutes before the actual match starts, why would this even be an idea? That part makes no sense to me, just have it where people get eliminated, everything else can stay the same if they REALLY want to go the war games route going forward, but, not having eliminations doesn't make it a real survivor series to me. In the press conference after, Triple H said they wouldn't ever rule out bringing back the elimination part, but, a change is good and bringing it back in the future would basically make it fresh and exciting again. This was just a PPV with survivor series slapped on it because it's that time of year.

I have no problem suspending my beliefs in wrestling, but, I can't sit here and make sense of how they do this.


----------



## FriedTofu

War games is just a stupid concept revived for the WCW marks.

Both matches would have told a better story with the classic elimination tag matches of Survivor Series.


----------



## TripleG

Finally saw the show:

Kind of cool hearing Ozzy on the show, haha. 
Thank God this thing was only just over 3 hours. WWE events had gotten ridiculously long and since the move to Peacock, they've shortened them considerably and it is definitely for the better. 
I was a WCW/NWA fan and I loved some of the old War Games. However, War Games, to me, just does not fit in the current WWE. Its just weird to me having War Games matches (and Hell in a Cell matches for that matter) where blood is not only non-existent, but strongly discouraged. Its weird to me seeing these matches without even the possibility of color. It robs the matches of the intensity needed to really sell the brutality of the structure and it just makes it feel like any other WWE gimmick match. 
The Women's War Games was solid, but if you've seen any multi-person carwreck match in the last 15 years, you've basically seen this match. They tried to work in the history and connections between all the competitors, but it still felt like a typical WWE style carwreck. Its fun, but I probably won't remember it in two weeks. 
AJ/Finn was okay, but it is hard to follow a 40 minute hardcore free-for-all and make your match exciting. They did better than I would have expected as something like that is a death spot most of the time. 
Ronda vs. Shotzi was about as bad as I thought it would be. It stunk up the joint so much, I can still smell it. There were botches and it looked like both ladies were not on the same page. When I watched Full Gear, I thought Jade vs. Nyla was a clunky one (again, as expected) but this one somehow managed to be worse. 
Okay, the backstage segments with Sami and Roman. I love the storyline (best thing in WWE right now) but why is Roman asking if Sami spoke to KO...dude, the footage is there! It aired on TV! Just watch Smackdown and you'd have your answer. Its one of those weird formatting things that's been around forever and I wish would change. 
The US Title Triple Threat was a wild sprint that played to everyone's strengths. Good stuff here!
Men's Wargames Match: It was strange that the faces had the man advantage for once. So strange in fact that Michael Cole blew it on commentary, lol. That said, I could say the same thing about this match that I did about the Women's, but this one stood out more because of the story going on with Sami Zayn and where his loyalties were with The Bloodline. That made the match alot more interesting and exciting, kind of like how Sting's loyalties made the 1996 War Games work. Story matters more than spots people, and Sami made this match work. Jey and Sami hugging afterwards felt like a big deal after all that build up. Sami is going to be the Mick Foley in this whole situation, which can be huge going forward. 
Survivor Series War Games was a solid show overall. The 3 hour time frame definitely helped the pacing. I think having two War Games was overkill, but the show didn't overstay its welcome.


----------



## Stevieg1993

I feel like in the next PPV they should do Kevin Owens vs Sammy Zayne in a street fight. Owens wants Roman but Romans already beat him and feels like Owens is not worthy to challenge him so Roman basically forces Sammy to fight Owens. Long story short Owens kicks the crap out of Sammy and the bloodline do not come out and help and sammys carried away by the refs. Later on, Roman defends his title against someone and retains the title thanks to Sammy. Sammy took a beating and still came out to help his tribal chief. Next night on Raw Owens cuts a promo saying "i didn't want do what I did last night, you were my best friend but you've been brainwashed by The Blood line and I had to do the hardest thing I've ever done to knock some sense into you, they don't care about you you're just been used for Romans Advantage but.... but you still went out and took another beating later on for his approval, I find that just a little pathetic". Basically a promo about knocking some sense into him.


----------

